#   >    921

## RX3VK

921  ?  !         10-15 , ..     ,   !!!  -     ,      ,    -      10 .      50   U 24v  I 2   20  3,5-7   5  28, I    0,9.  ,          ()   ?       (   ),     (  !)     ,    , ~ 1000  ,  10*6*4,5 .    ,   ???

----------

*RX3VK*,      ,       ,        ?

----------


## skosh

.   .

----------


## .

> 921  ?  !       10-15 , ..     ,   !!!  -     ,      ,    -      10 . ???


          90.      28.
 ""    .




> 50   U 24v  I 2  20  3,5-7   5  28, I    0,9.  ,          ()   ? ???


   .




> (   ),     (  !)     ,    , ~ 1000  ,  10*6*4,5 .   ,   ???


 
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute...a3vfs-pa.shtml
      -921.

----------


## RA6LTU

921   2-     "" (-160 )    -74. . -  ( 10-  5).  .     5-  7-4-2 400   . 2 ..  2    600 17,5-8-5 7  9 .  .  .  -50-...9 .-. -.     60(  934).    3      .  RC-,.   .R 4,3  8,2   C . . .  2200  3300   .      - . . R 560   C 0,047 .    60    .  .   R.
     ( - . ).  . 2- 610  (  110  10).

----------


## Relayer

> - .


.      250  -   ))

  " "            .   ,    . ,  .       .               .             .            -   .
               : http://www.communication-concepts.co...N779300DPI.pdf
       20 ,           .     .

----------


## ur3ilf

> " "            .   ,    . ,  .       .               .


    ,                  . :Razz: 



> .             -   .


              .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .       .               .             .


   .     ,    ,  82 .       150 .   ,     .       .   " " ,      ,     ,   ,    ,       .    , ", !!!".     20 .     ,   .       .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,                    .


 ,           ,          .  .            . 
      .      921  ,       1N4148  .     ,     . http://www.cqham.ru/image3/ut5tc_7_big.gif

----------


## RK4CI

> h21=20.  Ik=0.8A      40.


              .   ,   , 0,8.   ,     , 30 .       . 3-5 .      ,    ,    ,        ,     ,    .      ,   . ,     ,       . 800 /3-5,         160,   300 ,     .     .  ,      .           ...
     ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## leokri

" ".
   -       
  ,     . 
    ,    ...,    
  ,        .
    . 
 AD8009   RD06    24V.
    10 W.  
. 
  956 (24) -    150 W.
      4W.   .
    -  5     32 .
     ,     ......
   -   5 . 
    , - .         R - R.
         , ..
   , ,      .
.

----------


## UN-NS

> ,                    .


   ?   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 1-99 ( 100 )   50 .
>       .


         -20-25    . -30,   .  ,  ,   .   .     ,        .       ...
    ,         ,  . ,   ,     ,       ,    ...

----------


## Relayer

. 
     /  921.                   U=20.     12?      .    -  .   .

----------


## leokri

> ,    ,   .      .          ...


  -     SDR ,      
  . 
     ,       .
.

*  6 ():*




> . 
>      /  921.                   U=20.     12?      .    -  .   .


   .   921    U=12v.

 -   12v. 
    -143    ,    
     30 .
  921  -  -    ,
 ,     .

.

----------


## UR5TJJ

956  3 . 24. 50-     .          .  12 -   .     -   15 . 
     921. 24 - 7  "".  12   3     18.
 : ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> -    SDR ,     
>   .


          ,   .             .            60 .  ,        20 .   ,   "", 1 ,       /,  100 .      .
 ,   ,        .            .                 .
 ,   . 192 ,   .       EMU 1212M

----------


## Relayer

> .   :U.    921 U. 27 .


      20 -  .          ))

----------


## leokri

> ,   .             .            60 .  ,        20 .   ,   "", 1 ,       /,  100 .      .
>  ,   ,        .            .                 .
>  ,   . 192 ,   .       EMU 1212M


     44,1, 16 ,    . 
   .?

----------


## leokri

> . .   ?


   ,  ?
 . =50   U  =20.
 .  =210   U =3
U . =1,3 ,  I=3.
     12    .
  12     .
     .
  U .     12 .

----------


## leokri

-   "".
h21  921  I 1 =10.
     .
   .
.

----------


## leokri

> .    "".  "" 1989   . h21=10..80. U.   -  .    - C.  2921 - 210.  921/ - 450. ?     ?     .           921
> PS    -  .        -     .    ))
> 
>      .    -.      .   12


      ,   50 ()  74 ()
  , ..        .

,        921  
3-4   12  ,  
  .  
    10-20 .

  :
  AD8009  921  U=24, 
    .
 AD8009 ( ) - :
-  =50 .
-   .
-         .
-  R = 50 .
-  .  

21   .
.

----------


## leokri

> .  5-7   921  12 -    . 
> 
> 
>    - .   12.   27. 
>           /


 :::: 
   ?
  - !!!!

----------


## RXDX

> 50 .


  ,  R   R   ,    .  :Razz:     R   R   .

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## LY1SD

*leokri*, ,    !  :!:  :Super:  :!:

----------


## _

> R      0.


   ,   ,    ... 
      ,    - ( ,   ) -       ,     (   ),   - 0.  ,       ,       . 
      ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 44,1, 16 ,    .
>    .?


     ,     .              .  "",   ,  ,  .  44         22 . Ÿ       "".        .       .    ,    ...   ,  ,  ,   .             -60    .     .  ,        ,      .
 ,   ,     .      .         .         .  ,    ,   .         .     " ",       ..  .         10.           150...

----------

